# This is not normal for me



## Burl Source (Aug 1, 2012)

I am not the type to take in strays. Buddy was the 1st in over 20 years.
Well......it happened again. 
I was at the post office and there was a small dog wandering around the parking lot. I stuck around for about 15 minutes to make sure he was safe, expecting him to be waiting for someone in the Post office. After a while he started going under the cars in the parking lot. There was a near miss and he was almost run over but I hollered at the car to stop and got him out from under the car. After that he went and hid between some a/c units at another building. Whenever I would try to walk away he would bark at me. Kind of bark when someone leaves their dog in the car and it is trying to call it's human to come back.

There was a Sheriff watching who said she should probably call the dog catcher and asked if I would keep an eye on him till they came to take him to the dog pound. I asked if I could take him and try to find his home and if no luck maybe a new one if he didn't end up staying with us.
So....here we go again with the lost dog thing.






He seems to like me.




Getting some scratchies from my wife.




Meeting our dog Jack.




Chasing each other.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 1, 2012)

Still waiting to see if he can talk.
I'm betting he can but is just a little bit shy right now.
[video=youtube_share;hR5h9JHSeCE]http://youtu.be/hR5h9JHSeCE[/video]


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 1, 2012)

you can send him with my chopsticks


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll take him! Is he free shipping as well?


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 1, 2012)

You are a good man, and you needed an extra dog to watch over the deer.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone has to be looking for that little guy, right?

Crazy!


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 1, 2012)

I just finished printing found dog posters that I will be putting up at the post office and other local bulletin boards.
He did not have a collar and was very hungry and thirsty.
He also appears to have had a fairly serious past injury. There are large scars at his right hindquarters that have healed. Plus a couple lumpy ribs.
I am not overly confident in the past care this guy has had.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 2, 2012)

Sad.

Glad this one stumbled across your path too, Mark.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 2, 2012)

Dogs are good for the soul.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 2, 2012)

Lucky dog, now that he found you!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 2, 2012)

Try the local vet. also. They usually know if a dog has some big injuries, and who they belong to.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like he was abandoned, and if not he was lucky to found you as the previous home was not ok. Sir, thank you for having the moral strength to take on another potential family member. I salute you, no matter what you decide.


----------



## Twistington (Aug 2, 2012)

Lost dog of the month...


----------



## Keith Neal (Aug 2, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Sounds like he was abandoned, and if not he was lucky to found you as the previous home was not ok. Sir, thank you for having the moral strength to take on another potential family member. I salute you, no matter what you decide.



+1


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 2, 2012)

Twistington said:


> Lost dog of the month...


Same thing my wife said.

After work yesterday I went to put up found dog posters.
1st place I went there was a lost pug poster.
So I called the number on the poster. After the guy described the dog I told him I had found his dog.
It was a family that had been traveling through the area that lived a couple hours away. One of their small children (4 year old) had let the dog out of their vehicle and didn't say anything. Nobody noticed him missing until later, miles down the road.
We arranged to meet at the local grocery store.
I went home to tell my wife and pick up the dog. When I got there he was missing.
I called the family back and told them I had lost their dog but I would search around our neighborhood.
About a half hour later I found him on a trail in the woods about a half mile from the house chasing squirrels.
Called the family and told them I had found their dog again. They were almost back to our town so we agreed again to meet at the grocery store.

They were a young family with 2 little girls about 4 and 6 years old.
When the dog saw them he got all wiggly and was excited to see his family.
They were very grateful and kept thanking me for finding Spike. 
It was fairly obvious that they didn't have a lot of money but they kept trying to give me a couple hundred dollars.
I turned down the money and told them I was just glad how everything had turned out.
Turns out they had been searching for him all day and had just headed home when I called.
The scars on his side came from trying to play with a raccoon.

Now my wife is making comments like;
If you really want another dog, we can get one.
That wasn't my motivation with these last two dogs, but who knows what will happen in the future.

Normally I kind of keep to myself and don't get involved.
I don't know why that has changed lately but it feels good to help out and do the right thing.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 2, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2012)

Great end to a good story. Mark, U R so da man !!!
Hey, I have a geriatric English Bulldog on her last leg, if you cover the shipping(70+lbs) she is yours!!!
Seriously though, this is great news.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2012)

:doublethumbsup: to you Mark


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 2, 2012)

I salute you, sir. That is incredibly kind of you to take in a stray dog. I'm sure he is super happy with you now.


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 2, 2012)

Great story and I'm glad it turned out well for everyone


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 3, 2012)

Man if I am ever lost I want to run into you. You give strays a place to stay and food for the stay. Just kidding. It is great to see a family have their dog back. Exp with young kids.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome, I know the anxiety of losing a pet (my cat loves running out of the apartment and hiding on the wrong floor - he gets confused by stairs and always winds up on the 4th floor). Lost him for 3 days once, and was terribly sad till he turned up. On the forth floor again. Someone must be sheltering him cos I walk past his usual haunts 50 times when he does his disappearing acts.

Glad this one turned out alright. Tons of good karma are heaing your way


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucky dog, lucky kids, Big karma points for Mark. Thanks for your efforts, Mark.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 3, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Lucky dog, lucky kids, Big karma points for Mark. Thanks for your efforts, Mark.



+1


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 9, 2012)

Last night I finally admitted to my wife;
I was kind of wanting to keep the pug and buddy.

Now we are sort of considering a second dog.
Ran into a guy at a rest stop the other day with a mastiff.
Now that's was a cool dog. My wife just looked at me and said "NO WAY".
I just gave my deer in the headlights look, and said "what?"


----------

